# Saginaw Bay canoe team?



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd like to know if anybody canoes the Saginaw Bay in groups? I had an idea of getting like 10 canoes out there, with one or two "emergency" boats. I think that would make a fkn awesome day! Also, I wouldn't mind joining forces and doing this in places other than the bay. Let me know what you guys/girls think, and if this already exists, where can I sign up? 
Thank you.

Steve


----------

